# Never safe



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

well... tell him he took one for the team!


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok your lying, who beat him up at school? 
If you are bringing bees in the house after inspection-SHAME ON YOU. I check my jacket, pants, shoes, the whole 9 yards. Even pockets, then I go in. 
Your lucky nobody in the house is allergic.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I never knew that bee stings caused red eye.

I guess he's ready to go out to the beeyard w/ you now. He shouldn't be afraid of getting stung anymore, if he ever was.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ouch! I would be especially careful bringing honeybees into the house for now on. Not like I need to say that. As a Dad, it's devestating when we hurt our children, directly or indirectly. You will make sure you take the necessary precautions next time.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

...I walked past the fence on the way back down from the shed...

I wasn't working the bees. Yooy...you guys are grim. Someday you'll all have a bug land on you and not know it. Try not to be so quick to assume.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> I never knew that bee stings caused red eye.
> 
> I guess he's ready to go out to the beeyard w/ you now. He shouldn't be afraid of getting stung anymore, if he ever was.


Ha. That's just our camera skills at work.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Yooy...you guys are grim.<<<<

Dug, My mom would say "Ignore it, maybe it will go away." That sounds like good advice concerning these guys sometimes. 

I think many kids today are too susceptible because they were too well guarded. Let them take their falls, eat a few mud pies, go barefoot in the cold and catch a cold. It helps build their immune system and makes them stronger. 

And every boy should have the pride and privilege of showing his friends a beesting, a black eye, a cast, and a scar before his 16th birthday. Otherwise, they may think he's a girl posing as a boy.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would have to agree with iddee.


----------



## Price Loftin (Apr 24, 2008)

I believe Iddee and I must have grown up in the same neighborhood. Its not the bumps and bruises of life its how you deal with them.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Iddee is right....we over protect today.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Believe me, beestings, scars, and bruises are not reserved for boys! Just ask my Mom, who raised three daughters.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

"We overprotect today" Tell that to the few that go into Anaphylatic shock and don't get treatment in time. Venom is venom no matter how small the dose. I always keep in the back of my mind that one of my small bees can kill somebody.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> I would have to agree with iddee.


+1 I agree with Iddee


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

GRIMBEE said:


> "We overprotect today" Tell that to the few that go into Anaphylatic shock and don't get treatment in time. Venom is venom no matter how small the dose.


Anyone wonder why it seems that children are much more suceptable (sp) than they were in the past? 

Recent studies are finding a link between Birth Control Pill, Mate Selection and the Immune Response of the Offspring.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26180187/


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

GRIMBEE said:


> "We overprotect today" Tell that to the few that go into Anaphylatic shock and don't get treatment in time. Venom is venom no matter how small the dose. I always keep in the back of my mind that one of my small bees can kill somebody.


I always try to keep in my mind that the condition which most assuredly will lead to death, is being alive.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Ooops, unintentional duplicate of earlier post.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I always try to keep in my mind that the condition which most assuredly will lead to death, is being alive.


You can say that again.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Swelling gone*

Like one of my buddies said about Cody's swelling - two days up, two days down. After that, one day of redness, and then all was better.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

There, all better now.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, real photoshop skills there ;-)


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Eaglerock even fixed my camera - it no longer produces red-eye.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep, Iddee's right on.

The first bee sting I had was when I was about 12 years old, playing soft ball at recess. It got me right over the left eye, and half my face looked like I had been in a fight on the losing end. For a 12 year old girl, who is just beginning to notice that there are boys, it was traumatic. 
But I survived it anyway.


----------

